# any gay person



## yesyes (Oct 19, 2008)

with dr? if so, could you contact me privately? i would like to figure out if there is a relationship between being gay and having dr... 
thanks


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

dr is non discriminatory.


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

Well if you feel fine about being gay, then I don't think the condition would develop. I mean, if you feel fine about it in all ways. Subconsciously, etc.


----------



## yesyes (Oct 19, 2008)

getting better now, but I started suffering from dp/dr when coming out - always struggled with being gay, so i dont know if there might be a correlation....


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

yesyes said:


> with dr? if so, could you contact me privately? i would like to figure out if there is a relationship between being gay and having dr...
> thanks


That would be delusional (talking about gay and dp/dr are related)


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 4, 2010)

I think that the prolonged stress from the fear of discrimination could predispose you to DP. I felt the same thing when I came out, but my DP really triggered from abuse.


----------



## yesyes (Oct 19, 2008)

i totally agree, cheryl. I had a very hard time accepting it at the beginning and i still have issues with that...


----------



## yellowskies (Jun 3, 2015)

Im gay! I know yoj wrote long time ago... but here it is... another gay with dp dr. Hi


----------



## Sportsdude8 (Apr 25, 2015)

Yes gay here . I do believe subconsciously I've had a problem with accepting myself as being gay. I never really tackled those issues till now. Also had very religious upbringing that I feel contributed to dp


----------



## Kell0613 (Jun 7, 2015)

@sportsdude 8 I did too !! My parents are actually pastors who made me feel like I was going to he'll for being gay I still think god is punishing me for everything that's why I'm in this position I have a hard time dealing with this


----------



## Sportsdude8 (Apr 25, 2015)

What are some of your symptoms kelly?


----------



## eddiehouston (Nov 9, 2011)

i'm gay and was gay even before i started having my dp episodes. not quite sure if there would be any kind of connection between your sexual orientation and this mental disorder. maybe the stress and pressure of coming out led you to having dp symptoms and what not. anyway, if anyone needs to talk feel free to dm privately.


----------

